# Electric bikes forums?



## tiras25 (25 Dec 2014)

Hey guys. Can you point me to the right direction? Looking for a chat for an electrical bikes. 
My dad likes to collect electric bikes. So he visited me and left two behind. I know nothing about electrical bikes. 
Need to identify and value guess..
Thanks.


----------



## Venod (25 Dec 2014)

A quick google brings up this.

http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/forum/forums/electric-bicycles.2/


----------



## raleighnut (25 Dec 2014)

With electric bikes their 'secondhand' value is next to nothing as the cost of a new battery is probably more than the bike is worth that's why if the battery is 'shagged' or missing (due to theft of the bike sans battery pack) people give them away.
BTW we own 2 electrically assisted ones Maz's Dawes and my Trike to which a new battery pack is £240


----------



## shouldbeinbed (26 Dec 2014)

http://www.atob.org.uk/

A to B, they do a good magazine too, they've evolved out of the folder market and are very much into electric bikes now too. Lots of reviews, news pieces, letters pages, components and peripherals covered and have always been prompt friendly and informative when I've been in touch directly.

TBH as more of a foldy fan, I've drifted away because of their swing to electric.


----------

